# Shop Manuals for 96 GTI 2.0L



## datchcha (Feb 22, 2007)

Hey gang,
I am looking for shop manuals, or other related tech printings for a 1996 GTI 2.0L 8v. Not sure which manual to get or what to look for. 
Is there such a thing as an "offical VW service manual"? Last time i was in picking up parts at the dealer, I noticed they had diagrams of parts and instructions for installation and removal.
Thanks.


----------



## alpinweiss (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Shop Manuals for 96 GTI 2.0L (datchcha)*

The Robert Bentley manuals are the best, in my opinion. You can get one for your car at the VW dealer, or you can order online from Bentley. Try this link:
http://www.rb.com
I think this is the manual you want:
http://www.bentleypublishers.c...=vg99
It is not the cheapest manual (about $70), but it will pay for itself in the first repair.










_Modified by alpinweiss at 3:43 PM 1-6-2008_


----------

